# Haunt for kids around Houston



## Houston Haunter (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone know of a haunted attraction around Houston that is ok for Kiddos. Mine are bugging me to go but there doesn't seem to be any intro attractions. When I was a kid they were everywhere. My library had one and of course the halloween carnival at my church had one, not to mention the one at my elementary school run by the 5th graders at the schools Halloween carnival. I got to ease into it going up a notch every year until I was ready for the professional ones. If anyone knows of one even if its at a church or community center, just has to be lite on the gruesome.

thanks


----------

